# Need Help ID Frog what should I do?



## Ccssrs69 (Jul 1, 2005)

Recently I have just purchase two frogs, at a local pet store for my adobted son which is 16. I gave him the money and told him to pick them out. He want two D. Auratus B & G.

When we got home, I noticed that he got one that was almost all brown in color. Now, I'm worried that he got something other then a D. Auratus. And the pet store has them mixed all together.

What my chances of purchasing a D. Pumilio "Uyama River". Could someone shred a little light. I have noticed that the all brown colored frog is extremely shy. The only time you see him is at feeding time.

I will post some pictures later of the two. I need help should I separate the two if the are different. I haven't noticed any fight between the two. 

Thanks

Josh


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

If they are similar in size, I'd be they are just different types of auratus. Auratus has a large variety of frogs, especially the panama imports that come in and land in pet stores.

Here are some examples of the range in colors auratus come in...

Pumilio.com auratus morph gallery
Tropical-experience.nl morph guide of wild auratus

If you got an uyama, you'd know it and paid dearly for it... they go for well over $100 each, usually around $150+


----------

